# Deer Shooting Season



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Anybody here giving thought to deer shooting season? I picked up this year's reg's at the Lucky Seven and noticed we are allowed 7 deer this year, up from last years' 5, and there is an early 2 day antlerless hunt in October.

Of course, we can yet only take 1 buck per year, but 6 does have al lot of good eating on their bones, if one can see 6 does to shoot.

I didn't get my bear license this year, I applied, and even tried to buy a surplus tag for my area, but to no avail; guess I'll grouse hunt a few weeks until deer shooting season comes along.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We can kill 3-4 Bucks and Unlimited Does.But the way I'm doing I don't think I'll kill over 4.

big rockpile


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

depending where in the state 2-4 bucks & unlimited does. and just added an urban archery season that starts about 2 weeks after the regular gun season closes and runs for about a month. if the herd keeps growing they'll have to go to year round bow.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Seeing deer to shoot is no problem here.
You can get a freezer full with your car!


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep, we have a 71 day season can take 1 doe each day you hunt and 3 bucks person per season. i have taken 42 deer in the last 5 yrs, freezer stays full. We eat lots of deer burgers, roast, and jerky.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We had a good winter kill this past year, but we're still over-run with deer. Our area is a CWD (although only very few tested positive for CWD last year) so we have an "Earn-a-buck" deal. Shoot and tag an antlerless deer first, then you can tag a Buck. It's unlimited.

Our season starts archery September 13thru Jan 4th. Early gun is early October sometime, then youth, then regular gun season, then muzzleloaders...then a late gun. 

There are 3 deer that wander past our backdoor every day. More on the neighbor's field that we can hunt. With the wild turkeys running flocks of 40+ it's a good year to be a hunter


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Haggis said:


> Anybody here giving thought to deer shooting season? I picked up this year's reg's at the Lucky Seven and noticed we are allowed 7 deer this year, up from last years' 5, and there is an early 2 day antlerless hunt in October.
> 
> Of course, we can yet only take 1 buck per year, but 6 does have al lot of good eating on their bones, if one can see 6 does to shoot.
> 
> I didn't get my bear license this year, I applied, and even tried to buy a surplus tag for my area, but to no avail; guess I'll grouse hunt a few weeks until deer shooting season comes along.


We call it deer hunting, not deer shooting, although that is what it is, shooting deer, unless you are actually hunting and not shooting, but if you were shooting then you wouldn't be hunting because you would have hunted so you would actually be shooting. This year I will do more hunting/shooting from ground blinds. With all the permits available here in New Jersey I could shoot well over a hundred deer if I wished, including bowhunting. I can shoot unlimited does in September(bow), one buck in October(bow) and unlimited does, one buck in November (bow)with unlimited does, two bucks in December (gun)with unlimited does, one buck in January unless I got two in December then January is does only (bow and gun) and I can shoot two does at once for 21 days. We cannot hunt bears yet until more damage is done and one of the bear lovers gets eaten.


----------



## kjmatson (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't wait till season starts. I will have a buck tag and most likely 2 doe tags. The restrictions in Upstate NY (well all of NY I guess, the city doesnt count as NY....sorry) are absurd, we have more does than bucks hands down so I never really see any bucks just eat the mama's.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

We can get 1buck,1doe each day for first 45 days then 1 a day for next 17 and that's only rifle season...I call it shooting deer because I set up with a heavy barrel tactical rifle and dump them at 300yds off a sandbag.My son says I'm not a hunter,I say I'm a freezer fill'er upp'er...


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

jross said:


> We call it deer hunting, not deer shooting, although that is what it is, shooting deer, unless you are actually hunting and not shooting, but if you were shooting then you wouldn't be hunting because you would have hunted so you would actually be shooting.
> 
> 
> We cannot hunt bears yet until more damage is done and one of the bear lovers gets eaten.


We call it deer shooting; all we do is sit in the same stand we use year after year, and shoot deer as they stroll across the Back-Sixty. There is no sense of hunting about the event, just the shooting.

Too bad about the bears being overly protected; me, I'm just hoping one of our local bears creates a "nuisance" of its self in the next month or so.:happy:


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought a new freezer this year anticipating hunting season. It is only half full right now with part of a steer and some chickens. I need to fill it the rest of the way up! Come on deer season!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i don't have a back sixty and it's deer shooting to me too unless i take the dog out & catch them. it's a sport then.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

We're thinking about it, a lot, since I think we just ran out of everything but ground venison in the freezer. Haven't looked yet to see what the regs are this year. Last year we could have taken 5 each, plus one on a landowner's tag, and I think there may have been an increase for this year. We took 3 smallish deer last year and thought that would be plenty for the 2 of us- oops. We'll be eating a lot of chicken between now and deer season!


----------



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

Gregg Alexander said:


> Yep, we have a 71 day season can take 1 doe each day you hunt and 3 bucks person per season. i have taken 42 deer in the last 5 yrs, freezer stays full. We eat lots of deer burgers, roast, and jerky.



It's 109 day season in most of Alabama. Bow and gun season. 2 deer a day. Only 3 bucks. One buck must have 4 points on one side.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah heck its Deer killin here.Kind of like my wife went by Deer Skinner on the CB we decided Deer Butcher just wasn't right.

We're allowed all the Antlerless Deer we can kill and only 3 Bucks unless we get drawed for Managed Hunt then we can get one more.For four months.

big rockpile


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

You are right , I don't bow hunt so Io don't count it . I only gun hunt deer


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Deer are thick here...I think I need to get my mom into hunting, She came and stayed the weekemd with us and hit 2 deer. One on Friday night and one on Saturday night. Thank goodness she has a big truck. 
But I was thinking she would make a great deer attractor, at least her truck seems to.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

get her a cow puncher (brushguard made from 2-2 1/2 inch steel pipe).


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats what we thought. My step-dad wouldn't hear of it . grrr It would help alot.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm really excited about it this year, I do bow-hunting. 
they just made baiting illegal in MIchigan though, so not to sure what this season will be like. I really bummed about that.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

is it baiting if you rake the acorns under the tree into a pile? after all you didn't place the food you just pushed it together. also use fruit tree fertilizer spikes on a few key mast trees. the deer will seek out this mast over the others.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

Pops2 - I guess it is baiting if you use anything that would cause deer to touch noses, so that would be illegal I think.
It's because chronic wasting disease was just found in Michigan, it's just one deer on a private farm, but they want to take all precautions to stop the spread, which I understand and agree with, but I've never hunted without a bait pile. My hunting spot is 4 hours north, on public land, so I don't really have the time or resources to scout and plan, nor can I set up food plots. 
Hopefully, CWD is caught and eliminated, baiting becomes legal again next year, and this year I can still be successful. Keeping fingers crossed and staying optamistic. If nothing else, I still get to spend a week sitting the woods, in complete silence. My mental health needs that!!


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Deer are scarce on our property right now. There is so much gas and oil well drilling going on I doubt there is a deer in the county. They haven't drilled on our land yet but they still should have to fill our freezers with darned old beef or chicken to make up for running off the deer. good luck hunting or shooting. Sam


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

tamsam said:


> Deer are scarce on our property right now. There is so much gas and oil well drilling going on I doubt there is a deer in the county. They haven't drilled on our land yet but they still should have to fill our freezers with darned old beef or chicken to make up for running off the deer. good luck hunting or shooting. Sam


Maybe something else. Ive worked on a drilling rigs Eastern KY Southwest Va and southern Wv. I have seen plenty of deer from them. Even killed a few.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Mandidawn
use your computer to scout and narrow down better spots. use a combination of road maps, topomaps and aerial photos. you should be able to find spots most people won't go to w/funnels. we got extended by 3 weeks so when i get back deer season will have already started and bear will be just a week or less away. that gives me a short time to fill the freezer. fortunately i broke my leg and have to work in the internet center. i've already found several good looking spots by using the combination above, all on public land.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

Pops2 - thanks, I'll start looking at that today. I can play on that all during lunch. 
We just found out last night that we have permission to hunt a private apple orchard!! I'm so excited to hunt that!! Between me and my DH, we should get a few this year from that place.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

mandidawn, it's not only CWD, but also bovine TB, which beer (being bovine-related) can contract and (allegedly) spread.

My cousin had his 500 head beef herd "purchased" by the state after one cow tested positive for bovine TB (yep, that's one).


----------



## Cason (May 28, 2007)

Deer population is healthy here. I usually kill two.. young ones. I like to make jerky, and what can beat fried tenderloin with biscuits and gravy? This reminds me I need to check my deer stand.


----------

